# Troy-Bilt OLD tiller question



## magnoliadad2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

We obtained an old TroyBilt 8 hp electric start Briggs & Stratton tiller that had been sitting out in the weather for 15+ years. We think the serial number (after scrubbing off rust) is 92830 or 82830. We would like to know what year and model it is. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

The information in the attached file indicates that it was built after 1983. If you do a search online, you may be able to find the information you are looking for.


----------



## magnoliadad2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Old TB Tiller*

Thank you for the information!


----------

